# Movies



## systematic (7 May 2016)

I'm posting here rather than the General thread, as I'm not talking about movies in general
Someone in another thread just mentioned the movie, "The Big Short" and I realised I haven't seen it.

Tell me, what are your favourite stock market / trading movies?  I've not seen many.  Wall Street and Boiler Room...can't think of any others off top of my head...

Any faves?


----------



## pixel (8 May 2016)

systematic said:


> I'm posting here rather than the General thread, as I'm not talking about movies in general
> Someone in another thread just mentioned the movie, "The Big Short" and I realised I haven't seen it.
> 
> Tell me, what are your favourite stock market / trading movies?  I've not seen many.  Wall Street and Boiler Room...can't think of any others off top of my head...
> ...




Wolf of Wall Street?
I read the book, but missed the movie. ... or have I missed much?


----------



## dutchie (8 May 2016)

pixel said:


> Wolf of Wall Street?
> I read the book, but missed the movie. ... or have I missed much?




Have not read the book but the movie was excellent. Worth getting out on video if nothing else.

Another good performance by Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Tisme (14 August 2016)

My kind of uncouth humour coming next month :


WARNING : bad taste language and entendres


----------



## Knobby22 (9 February 2020)

I watched The Death of Stalin again.
Saw it in the cinema and just now on Stan

I know if I was in that time and place, I would end up dead.

In power there are no rules.


----------



## GlobeTrekker (29 February 2020)

Margin Call - its isn't strictly about stock market per se but it covers the actions of staff at an investment bank that's in trouble during the financial crisis. Fantastic performances from a great cast including Kevin Spacey, Jeremy Irons, Demi Moore, Simon Baker, Zachary Quinto and Paul Bettany.


----------

